# Video Monitoring Productions



## Derrick02 (Aug 27, 2009)

Howdy all,

Looking to replace our audio monitor system in a theatre, but we are thinking about replacing it with a video monitor system. I am looking for good ideas and equipment to set one up. 


Our goal is to broadcast three channels of video over coaxial and also have an internet web-cam interface. Channel 1 would have a FOH cam, with auditorium for sound, Channel 2 would be FOH cam with headset audio, and Channel 3 would be backstage with headset audio. There would be a total of four TV’s attached to the system. The web-cam would only be one channel and will need a user name and password to view. This is primary to allow all the offices to have monitor viewing, without pulling cable all over the building.


What kind of equipment are we going to need to broadcast this? Can we use a PC with special video cards? Is there software out there for this application? What kind of mounted cameras would work the best in dark and bright situations? I am open for any ideas or suggestions.

~D


----------



## NickJones (Aug 27, 2009)

Okay, lots of things to answer!

Let's clear something up, what do you want with the webcam? The web cam would only need one video input? Would it needs to show one video input at a time? Or it would need to show all 3 on the one page?
Here are your answers.

If it needs to only show one at a time with sound look at these. 
If you want to show 3 on one page look at a quad core video processor with it two, and some kind of mixer to mix the audio.
 If you want to be able to view all 3 feeds on different sites, look at 3 of these.
 Use a computer with a capture card and stream it over the network with software such as WebCamXP
 All of these need no computer except for the last one. They just go into your normal hubs/switches. Then you type the IP address into your phone/computer and there it is. Each one of these has audio. The PC route is normally cheaper, but the PC has to be running 24/7.

As to what cameras, well if you want to be able to see the stage in a blackout, then go for an infra-red security camera. Alternately cameras with built in Web Servers exist, do a Google for IP Cameras, some have RCA output so you can still plug it into your TV too. 

If it's going all round the theatre you will need some form of AV distribution amp, do a Google, you will find heaps, some with audio some without.

And if you want to broadcast the Comms, it's going to be hard. Have a read of this old post.

Hope I cleared some stuff up, this is epicly long by my standards.

Nick


----------



## 00AVD (Aug 27, 2009)

For the 3 feeds over coax, you'll need 3 RF modulators. You can also buy a 4 channel modulator. Each one can be set to a different TV channel and mixed in with an existing MATV system if need be.

For the IP feed, does it need to be full motion or will the typical "stepped" motion of a cheaper security video-to-IP interface do?

Using auto iris lenses on the cameras should help with the varied light conditions. IR illuminators could also help during blackouts but you'd have to check how the auto iris lenses interact with them.


----------

